# Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP



## MustardMeme (Dec 24, 2015)

So I've had this problem starting recently. It used to work fine, then just randomly stopped. I'm not sure if I did something or whats happening but I've been getting "Unidentified network" and when i try to diagnose it "'Ethernet' doesn't have a valid IP configuration. I could really use some help here. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP*

If you could follow the pre-posting requirements, it will help us a lot at figuring out your issue.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## MustardMeme (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP*



alpenadiver said:


> If you could follow the pre-posting requirements, it will help us a lot at figuring out your issue.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


I am using a wired connection (ethernet)
This is the ipconfig /all
Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipcofig /all
'ipcofig' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mustard
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-27-1E-3E-82-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-3F-49-4C-07-D2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5d3:6edf:4f7c:aa04%7(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.170.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 64508134
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-9E-85-B1-E0-3F-49-4C-07-D2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
8.8.8.8
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8821AE Wireless LAN 802.11ac PCI-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-27-1E-3E-82-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b4af:d4e2:34c4:c511%4(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.12(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : December 24, 2015 1:53:30 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : December 24, 2015 5:23:37 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 106178334
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-9E-85-B1-E0-3F-49-4C-07-D2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-27-1E-3E-82-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\WINDOWS\system32>

My ISP (Internet service provider) is Shaw Communications.

Im using a cable to connect.

Im currently using "Windows firewall" and "Windows Defender" to protect my computer

Thats all I could find. Thanks again


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP*

Your Ethernet connection has a 169.254.x.x IP, that means it is not talking to your Router, however your wireless connection looks like it is connected.

Try power cycling your router, see if you can get a 192.168.x.x IP to the Ethernet side of your computer.


----------



## MustardMeme (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP*



alpenadiver said:


> Your Ethernet connection has a 169.254.x.x IP, that means it is not talking to your Router, however your wireless connection looks like it is connected.
> 
> Try power cycling your router, see if you can get a 192.168.x.x IP to the Ethernet side of your computer.


I cycled my router and restarted my computer and im getting the same thing. With the Ipconfig /all its still showing 169.254.x.x

Any other ways this could be fixed?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP*

Disable, or turn off your wireless card. Laptops will have a switch, or a FN + a key combo, or go to Network and Sharing Center in control panel, right click on your Wireless Connection then choose Disable.

Then while in the Adapters page, Disable, then re-enable your Ethernet adapter. If that won't get you connected, power cycle the router again.


----------



## MustardMeme (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP*



alpenadiver said:


> Disable, or turn off your wireless card. Laptops will have a switch, or a FN + a key combo, or go to Network and Sharing Center in control panel, right click on your Wireless Connection then choose Disable.
> 
> Then while in the Adapters page, Disable, then re-enable your Ethernet adapter. If that won't get you connected, power cycle the router again.












Still nothing, I disabled the WI-FI and disabled and re-enabled the ethernet. Ended up cycling the router, yet the same thing is happening


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP*

In Device Manager, remove or uninstall the Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V and reboot to let Windows "discover" it and reload the drivers . . be sure the wireless is disabled for this


----------



## MustardMeme (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP*



Old Rich said:


> In Device Manager, remove or uninstall the Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V and reboot to let Windows "discover" it and reload the drivers . . be sure the wireless is disabled for this


I did exactly that, yet im still getting "Unidentified network" and when I diagnose it, it still says "'Ethernet' doesn't have a valid IP configuration"

Not sure what's going on.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP*

Go into the properties of your Ethernet card, and setup a static IP, Gateway, and DNS Server

192.168.0.X (X being a unused host number)
255.255.255.0 
192.168.0.1 Gateway
8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 DNS

See if this works.


----------



## MustardMeme (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP*



alpenadiver said:


> Go into the properties of your Ethernet card, and setup a static IP, Gateway, and DNS Server
> 
> 192.168.0.X (X being a unused host number)
> 255.255.255.0
> ...


I woke up this morning, turned on my computer and got back on this thread. I saw your reply, as I went to do just that. I found that my ethernet cable is now connected with no problem. Will this problem re-occur at any point again?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP*

It possibly could have issues again. So you never set up the static IP? If this is a desktop I would think about trying a different Ethernet card, or borrow one to test the connection.


----------



## MustardMeme (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: Windows 10. Unidentified network (ethernet) "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP*



alpenadiver said:


> It possibly could have issues again. So you never set up the static IP? If this is a desktop I would think about trying a different Ethernet card, or borrow one to test the connection.


I never set up the static IP, but it just randomly started working this morning when I turned on my PC. I might try to borrow one and see if it works or not.

Anyways thanks for helping me out for so long.


----------

